# Ausrollendes Menü - Fireworks 8



## chuvak (20. März 2006)

Wir kann man mit Fireworks ein Menü basteln, das rausfährst, wenn man mit der Maus über einen Link fährt?
Beispiel: Link "Hauptseite", mit der Maus drüber, unter "Hauptseite" kommt ein kleines Menü/Fenster mit Inhalt.

Danke!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. März 2006)

Hi,
zu deiner Frage kann ich dir jetzt keine Antwort geben, aber ist Fireworks nicht ein pixelbasierendes Grafikprogramm für Webgrafiken? Weil dann bist du hier im Falschen Forum.

Gruß


----------



## chuvak (21. März 2006)

Sorry, ich hab das falsche Forum gewählt.
Habs das nochmal in das richtige gestellt.
Kann das jemand hier löschen?


----------



## chuvak (22. März 2006)

Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, Post 2, 3 und 4 beizubehalten, nachdem der Thread schon ins richtige Forum verschoben wurde.


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. März 2006)

... genauso wenig Sinn wie Doppel-Posts. 

Ich hatte schon einige gute Gründe (u.a. der bestehende Verweis im anderen Forum) dieses Thema zu verschieben anstatt es zu löschen. Aber ich denke, dass dieser Thread ja nun wieder etwas fachbezogener genutzt werden könnte ... 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2006)

Hi,
hab hier mal ein Tut gefunden weiß nicht ob das dir was hilft aber kannst es dir ja mal anschauen.
http://www.webmaster-elite.de/index.php?page=tutorials_ansicht&id=14

Gruß


----------

